# Welcome new members!



## Guest (Jan 4, 2002)

I would like to to extend a hearty welcome to a few of our new members who have just joined us in the past week.

A big DBSTalk hello to MPACINO, DALLOW, KMYCEK and ALINFORD. Nice to have you on board and thanks for visiting DBSTalk.COM

I know there are probably a few more I may have missed so please excuse me.

At any rate, welcome to the DBSTalk family!

Chris Blount
Administrator
[email protected]


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2002)

I am proud to see that we now have almost 150 registered users! 

This is an amazing number considering that users do not need to be registered to post here.

Registering does have its benefits though, such as the new message indicater which shows registered members which groups have new messages and which messages are new.

Thanks to everyone who has registered we are glad you are here! (And that goes for you non registered folks too!)

Scott


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2002)

Welcome to all of the new folks and have fun here at DBSTalk!  

Steve


----------

